

Future Investment Bankers vs Builders - dalton
http://daltoncaldwell.tumblr.com/post/12708481139/fibs-vs-builders

======
malandrew
To get the conversation going: [http://www.quora.com/How-can-the-job-of-M-A-
dealmakers-be-au...](http://www.quora.com/How-can-the-job-of-M-A-dealmakers-
be-automated-into-obsolescence)

